# Creating a URL shortner



## sntshkmr60 (Feb 19, 2012)

I wanted to create a URL shortner for my website. Like as mashable.com uses on.mash.to/*SoMEthINg*


----------



## Sarath (Feb 19, 2012)

goo.gl 

bit.ly


----------



## sntshkmr60 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sarath said:


> goo.gl
> 
> bit.ly



I have my own site, synaptik.co.cc and I want something like synaptik.co.cc/eXAmPLe

on.fb.me/eXAmPLe is another example


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 19, 2012)

This is easy if you know a little bit of programming. Infact googling for url shortner php. Throws plenty of results.


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2012)

I use this 

TinyURL.com - shorten that long URL into a tiny URL


----------



## j.dick92 (Feb 25, 2012)

How to create URL shortner ?What are the URL features ?

Thanks
John Dick


----------

